# gas tank release



## karenmich (Jan 25, 2010)

Just bought a 2005 325xi. I don't have a manual (they are sending me one). Where the heck is the gas tank release?

Thanks


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

karenmich said:


> Just bought a 2005 325xi. I don't have a manual (they are sending me one). Where the heck is the gas tank release?
> 
> Thanks


1. press the gas tank door in.

2. http://tinyurl.com/y88orcy


----------



## Slaymaster (Oct 17, 2009)

karenmich said:


> Just bought a 2005 325xi. I don't have a manual (they are sending me one). Where the heck is the gas tank release?
> 
> Thanks


Push the gas door while the car is unlocked. Lock the car and will will not open.


----------

